# Rogue vs Sapor? CoVapes investigates!!!



## Mike (23/9/15)

@AndreFerreira and I spent some time with both the Rogue and the Sapor. Here we speak about what we liked, didn't like and which we think is best.




Thanks to @method1 for being our sound engineer for these clips btw. He's saved our asses from terrible audio!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (23/9/15)

Spot on imo, guys. Two of my favourite drippers. The Rogue, bought from and made bf by VapeClub and later fitted with PEEK insulators by them. Agree the afc is so-so, but I only do MTL so it suits me. Love the Sapor, imo it beats the Velocity. Now I must get @JakesSA to make us some bf Sapors for the squonker fan club!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/9/15)

Andre said:


> Now I must get @JakesSA to make us some bf Sapors for the squonker fan club!



Yes please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (23/9/15)

Mike said:


> @AndreFerreira and I spent some time with both the Rogue and the Sapor. Here we speak about what we liked, didn't like and which we think is best.





Great Video guys! Keep them coming  and thanks for letting us know about the beer!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (23/9/15)

Mike said:


> @AndreFerreira and I spent some time with both the Rogue and the Sapor. Here we speak about what we liked, didn't like and which we think is best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice video@Mike ,I agree the Sapor is the bomb!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (23/9/15)

All things are possible with time and effort ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

